# works for me



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

lost 40 lbs everyone say to not lose anymore.

i eat meat just cooked in water,,,fruit and almonds.....eat cheerios for breakfast small bowl...if eat soup,,eat with cheerios....no bread,,nothing to drink but water......90grain snack bars no more than two a day....

feel good,,,after lost 30lbs began walking and lifting small weights everday......it is easier than i ever thought.......


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

You have got it going on!! Good for you!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

nice job !


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Good job!


----------

